# DOES FORMATTING HARDDISKS REGULARLY HARMs IT IN ANY WAY ?



## rajeshjsl (Jun 16, 2004)

1)DESCRIPTION:-

POLL NOW FROM THE ABOVE TOPIC BECAUSE I WANT TO KNOW (I REGULAR FORMAT MY D DRIVE)

Q1:- DOES FORMATTING HARDDISKS REGULARLY HARMs IT IN ANY WAY ?
POLL OPTION-YES
POLL OPTION-NO

2)DESCRIPTION:-

HAVE YOU GOT HELP FROM WINXP'S HELP AND SUPPORT CENTER ANYTIME AND YOUR PROBLEM WAS SOLVED?

Q2:- HAD ANYTIME WINXP'S HELP AND SUPPORT CENTER SOLVED YOUR PROBLEM?


----------



## aadipa (Jun 16, 2004)

A1=> I format my hdd every 2-3 months, no problem for last 3years 6 months

A2=> I NEVER use windows' help


----------



## silly_kash (Jun 17, 2004)

i keep formatting my hard disks 
never got any error.


----------



## silly_kash (Jun 17, 2004)

i keep formatting my hard disks 
never got any error.


----------



## shadowdm (Jun 17, 2004)

I usually format my C drive twice every month and full hard disk once every two months. I also take it to friends and everywhere.... etc etc etc
But it has no problem. Not even a single bad sector after 6 years of use. I


----------



## harmads (Jun 17, 2004)

Here is a question for all C-Formatters :

Why do you do it so frequently. What is the advantage. How do you guys manage the data/softeware stored on it

Thanks
Harsh


----------



## aadipa (Jun 17, 2004)

i install a lot of trialware/shareware and every program that i come across, so the hdd if full with unwanted dlls and registry entries, its better to reinstall OS than cleaning the system

as far as how i manage the data, NEVER KEEP YOUR IMPORTANT WORK ON YOUR MAIN DRIVE. i keep my files on second hdd and keep the partition hidden in explorer by using TweakUI


----------



## aadipa (Jun 17, 2004)

also the big problem of fragmentation of free space, defragging helps but when u generally install/uninstall 1-2GBs of softwares every 2-3 days, its not that effective


----------



## digen (Jun 17, 2004)

i format my c drive every month.after installing & uninstalling the drive becomes kind of slow.no harm done so far.


----------



## JAK (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't use the raw format command unless I badly need it.  

I have used Drive Image2002  to create a image of my C: Drive. I created the image after installing all the software drivers etc, So the time when I feel my C: Drive is full of crap...I simply restore it from the image I have made ,stored in  my Backup Partition(BTW I have made CD's of the image too just for backup) .So the system becomes as good as new....Also saves the time of Installin windows from scratch....The image gets restored say within 7mins...must faster then a scratch install
....


----------



## cnukutti (Jun 17, 2004)

As far as i know nothing can happen if you format your harddisk regularly. this was even published in digit magazine.


----------



## cnukutti (Jun 17, 2004)

and JAK that was a gr8 idea of yours.


----------



## theraven (Jun 17, 2004)

nice idea jak .. hmm ... think ill give it a try even


----------



## vswizard (Jun 17, 2004)

Even i do the same.. just i use Ghost instead of drive Image.. 



> I don't use the raw format command unless I badly need it. Wink
> 
> I have used Drive Image2002 to create a image of my C: Drive. I created the image after installing all the software drivers etc, So the time when I feel my C: Drive is full of crap...I simply restore it from the image I have made ,stored in my Backup Partition(BTW I have made CD's of the image too just for backup) .So the system becomes as good as new....Also saves the time of Installin windows from scratch....The image gets restored say within 7mins...must faster then a scratch install


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 18, 2004)

Me too using Ghost ..


----------



## svenkat83 (Jun 18, 2004)

aadipa said:
			
		

> ....but when u generally install/uninstall 1-2GBs of softwares every 2-3 days....



 

1-2 GBs of software every 2-3 days is really a shocker mate.
What kind of software do you use?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 18, 2004)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6658#6658


----------



## aadipa (Jun 18, 2004)

svenkat83 said:
			
		

> aadipa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i just check if the software is working and review the softwares for my friends. i also download and install lots of freeware/shareware/trialware/nagware. so my registry is full of junk every couple of months

lately i have started using virtual pc for this but some software don't work on virtual pc, like games


----------



## djmykey (Jun 18, 2004)

hey JAK pls can u forward the link to me ill try to do that pls man or can i just burn images of hdd from Nero coz it has such facility. If yes then how am i supposed to restore that image


----------



## JAK (Jun 18, 2004)

djmykey said:
			
		

> hey JAK pls can u forward the link to me ill try to do that pls man or can i just burn images of hdd from Nero coz it has such facility. If yes then how am i supposed to restore that image



link to what...????  ......... 

and u cannot use Nero to create the image of ur system's drive(C drive) as it will not be able to read off files which r in use by windows...

So its better u use Drive Image or Ghost or


----------



## devgujar (Jan 2, 2007)

i format my hardisk twice a month no error yet


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

iv heard tht it does reduce the life of the hdd


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 2, 2007)

@devgujar: You have opened the old thread.

Reporting.....


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

^^ didnt see the date its 3 yrs old


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah man..this has been discussed n times...

NO PROBLEM IN FORMATTING THE HDD ANY NOS OF TIME


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 2, 2007)

I never formatted my hard disk coz there are a gbsss of softwares and songs so i cant back up them

my last format was on 25-August-2005


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 2, 2007)

After I started using Acronis True Image, I never felt any need to format my HDD.


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 2, 2007)

JAK said:
			
		

> I don't use the raw format command unless I badly need it.
> 
> I have used Drive Image2002  to create a image of my C: Drive. I created the image after installing all the software drivers etc, So the time when I feel my C: Drive is full of crap...I simply restore it from the image I have made ,stored in  my Backup Partition(BTW I have made CD's of the image too just for backup) .So the system becomes as good as new....Also saves the time of Installin windows from scratch....The image gets restored say within 7mins...must faster then a scratch install
> ....



nice.... really nice.. i mean it


----------

